# R32 GTR cage



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

Looking for a bolt in cage for my r32. Preferred 7 point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Gaijin_32 said:


> Looking for a bolt in cage for my r32. Preferred 7 point
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi


We have a nice cage for sale give us a call


Regards MGT


----------

